# Where are the pentax people? Post your favorite pentax photo



## TheStunch (Oct 23, 2014)

I know y'all exist, lol, just not a lot of us out there I guess, but annnnyway, lets post our favorite Pentax photo, and see what turns up
here's mine






it's a toss up for me, so I select this one, but I have a few others I like as much.  shot this with a Kx about a month ago, great time, fun camera


----------



## limr (Oct 23, 2014)

Okay, I'll play. 

A few of my latest favorites, taken within the past 3 months with a K1000:




Red bike by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Yorick by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Wolf by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Splashing by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Running by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And my first favorite shot with the K1000, taken about 21 years ago:




You and I Waltz by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## TheStunch (Oct 23, 2014)

nice.  like the dog.


----------



## MikeDawson (Oct 25, 2014)

I wanna play. 



AJ on a bench by dawsonphotography89, on Flickr


----------



## TheStunch (Oct 25, 2014)

well played.


----------



## TheStunch (Oct 25, 2014)

new favorite: taken with the Q10 last night


----------



## petrochemist (Oct 26, 2014)

Probably my favorite is this one from a couple of years ago:



Gunfleet fog by Analyst 1, on Flickr

Taken with my K100d, using a F100-300


----------



## TheStunch (Oct 27, 2014)

that photo is surreal, nice one


----------



## petrochemist (Oct 27, 2014)

TheStunch said:


> that photo is surreal, nice one


Thanks, I was lucky to spot the sea fog & was then worried it would clear before I got my camera.


----------



## TheStunch (Oct 28, 2014)

I'll call it a win, it's stuck in my memory now.


----------



## pez (Oct 28, 2014)

Here's one from a few years ago, K-5, DA70mm Ltd, of my friend Tammy. Lol, I have no idea what my "favorite" shot is!


----------



## theraven871 (Nov 3, 2014)

I've used Pentax since back in the film days.  I wish they were as competitive as Nikon & Canon.
Regardless, they still make a hell of a camera.


----------



## pez (Nov 3, 2014)

I love using ancient lenses on my Pentax DSLRs!


----------



## theraven871 (Nov 3, 2014)

pez said:


> I love using ancient lenses on my Pentax DSLRs!


Especially with the built in anti-shake reduction.
If only Pentax would have focus peaking....


----------



## petrochemist (Nov 3, 2014)

theraven871 said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> > I love using ancient lenses on my Pentax DSLRs!
> ...



They do, for a few models.
I'd like it but not enough to put up with the K-01 styling!
I believe the K30 has it too, which is more tempting...


----------



## pez (Nov 3, 2014)

One thing I like about my K-01s is that people just don't look at them like they might be serious cameras- especially my yellow one! So everyone seems more casual. These have focus peaking, and so does my K-3- which is an awesome camera, by the way. I got a K-01 body just after the model was canceled, for a song, and later they were even cheaper so I decided to get another brick, haha. I still use these things. I suppose the looks are an acquired taste...
Pretty sure the K30/K50 has focus peaking.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 3, 2014)

Harken, fellow Nikonites! 

The hordes of Pentaxians march upon us, but they shall not prevail! What we lack in hipsterdom, we make up for with valor! They may win a battle. They may win many battles. But they will not win the war, and they will not win today!

Charge!!!! For Narnia!!


----------



## iolair (Nov 18, 2014)

This is from the baby Pentax Q10; I took a nice series of sunrises in Mallorca with the 03 Fisheye lens.



Sunrise by Neil Gratton, on Flickr


----------



## Ray Hines (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm new to the forum and have a Pentax K-r so I thought I'd resurect this thread. Here's a few of my favourite Pentax photos.


----------



## tc95 (Jan 21, 2015)

I use the 645D...


----------



## pez (Jan 22, 2015)

tc95 said:


> I use the 645D...



Very fine!


----------



## weepete (Jan 22, 2015)

Hmm, I'll need get the shots down from the loft and scan mine.


----------



## Fred Berg (Jan 22, 2015)

K1000, 50mm, APX 100


----------



## enyceckk (Feb 1, 2015)

Pentax K3 with 50mm f1.8




central park @ night after blizzard 2015 by enyceckk, on Flickr




IMGP5510 by enyceckk, on Flickr




IMGP5518 by enyceckk, on Flickr




IMGP5534 by enyceckk, on Flickr




IMGP5532 by enyceckk, on Flickr




IMGP5114 by enyceckk, on Flickr




IMGP5088 by enyceckk, on Flickr


----------



## sunshineweaver (Mar 25, 2015)

I want to play along as well.. Here are a few of the ones I have taken within the past few months. I am currently using a Pentax X-5


----------



## pepperberry farm (Apr 10, 2015)

K-50, DA L 15-55mm kit lens:


----------



## keythsea (Nov 28, 2017)

This is by far my best black and white shot I've done with my Pentax Q10.


----------



## keythsea (Nov 28, 2017)

...and here is the best color picture I've taken with my Pentax Q10.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 28, 2017)

Pentax Spotmatic with Asahi Pentax Super Takumar 50mm F/1.4




Joe Hitt in B&amp;W (Film) by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 1, 2017)

Pentax Q:


----------



## DamienW (Dec 5, 2017)

There's some terrific photos on here. The love for Pentax is great!

There are issues with this, but I just keep coming back to it for some reason...Pentax KII with HD DA 15mm...


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 5, 2017)

DamienW said:


> There's some terrific photos on here. The love for Pentax is great!



Welcome, our numbers are few, so always glad to see another Pentax user.


----------



## pendennis (Dec 5, 2017)

Going retro, and film on this one.  SF-1, Pentax 35-70 zoom.  This is exposure number one from a brand new one in 1987.  Saw the smoke a mile away, and raced to the scene in time to get behind these three firemen fighting a tire fire.  Titled appropriately enough: 
*Into The Smoke*


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 5, 2017)

pendennis said:


> scene in time to get behind these three firemen fighting a tire fire.



And not an SCBA on any of them, wonder if any of them are still alive today. Can't say much as there was a time when I would have probably been one of them up front. Might be part of the reason for the breathing problems today.


----------



## pendennis (Dec 6, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> pendennis said:
> 
> 
> > scene in time to get behind these three firemen fighting a tire fire.
> ...


30 years ago, a lot of firefighters didn't use SCBA, not like is mandatory today.  I followed them into the area, and the wind was blowing away from us, so I never gave much thought to the smoke.  Saw a number of odd things, like an acetylene tank that had blown its valve, and had a nice flame shooting from the tank.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 6, 2017)

pendennis said:


> 0 years ago, a lot of firefighters didn't use SCBA, not like is mandatory today.



30 years ago "real firefighters" thought it was "unmanly" to wear one. LOL  They were Smoke Eaters. We have department rules regarding when they are to be used, and still we catch a few not putting them on when they need to, especially when they are not going into a building.

I've seen a lot of things I don't care to see again. If you ever see a BLEVE you will develop a healthy respect for gas cylinders real fast.


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 12, 2017)

Hoyt Sherman Center, Des Moines





Pentax KP


----------



## ashlynnjudd123 (Dec 13, 2017)

This photo taken by my Asahi Pentax spotmatic F


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## smithdan (Dec 17, 2017)

Leitch Collieries Historic Site



 
K S2


----------



## Kjar (Jan 24, 2018)

Whichita Wildlife Refuge, OK


 
Pentax K1 with 300mm


----------



## lynxear (Mar 10, 2018)

Taken at NorthStar raceways with my Pentax ist DL SLR with a Tamron 70-300 telephoto lens @ f8/90th sec. I got pretty good at panning the camera... the racer was going about 80 kilometers/hour and I was about 50 feet from the edge of the track.

I still use this camera/lens. I like the fact it takes loose AA batteries so I don't have to worry about proprietorial batteries in the future. I like my Tamron lens too... it does not have the glass of a top of the line Canon telephoto lens but it is every light in weight and takes a decent picture. I can take 400 pictures at a race and feel no fatigue. Also it has a pseudo Macro(1:2) and I use the same lens for pictures of insects... a very versatile lens.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 10, 2018)

@lynxear nice! There are a few of us on here who crossed over into the light. LOL I think I've got a K1000 somewhere in a drawer that I haven't used in ages. Have a ZX M that I use on occasion, a K30 that I use occasionally, and a K3II that is the primary for now. Have my heart set on the updated K1.


----------



## lynxear (Mar 10, 2018)

@smoke665 Thanks.. at one time I used to do a lot of Go-kart racing pics... people liked them because of the effect of the blur.

To show you how versatile that Tamron lens is in the pseudo-macro mode, here is a picture of a dragonfly eating some kind of other fly. When I showed it on an insect website there was some speculation as to what it was eating by the details of the wing 






Not bad for a hand held pic with the Tamron 70-300mm lens in macro mode. This is a hand held picture (insects often don't have the courtesy to pose long and this is a cropped photo .  I have owned this lens for 15 years and still works well.


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## smoke665 (Apr 27, 2018)

One of my favorite that tested the limits of the K3 II with Pentax smc-DA 18-135mm F3.5-5.6 ED AL[IF] DC WR. Night time laser image projected onto the side of Stone Mountain, GA carving. f/4.5, 53mm, 1/30, ISO 25600, hand held with a heavy crop. 




Opening Pledge by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## pez (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## VidThreeNorth (May 2, 2018)

This is one of those cautionary tales where the guy who bungled the situation tells you "don't do what I did." 

I recently tested a Pentax K100D (which is in good working order) using an 50mm F2.0 SMC M (fully manual) lens.  I intended to take a few handheld landscapes, testing the IBIS, and getting used to focussing such a setup manually, which is difficult because of the aerial-focus screen.  When I got to the park, I saw that some of the colours had started.  But it was all very small, very new stuff -- near-macro range.  Since I had specifically intended to test the IBIS this was one of the few times I had not taken a tripod or at least a monopod.  But hey, the first colours of spring?

Anyway I did my best and I did get a couple of usable pictures.  At 50mm one tends to think that depth of field won't be an issue, especially at F16 - F22 apertures, but at near-macro distances and manual focus, even breathing can mess up a picture.  So in the end, the lesson for today? Take a monopod, even when you are sure you don't want it.

*"IMGP0090 -2b-rsz1560-C1.jpg"*
Partial EXIF
Software K100D Ver 1.02
Date and Time (2006 00:20:20) reset?
Image width 3040
Imae height 2024
Components per pixel 1
Planar configuration Chunky
Exposure program Aperture priority (actually "Program")
Scene type: Direct capture
Scene capture type Standard
Exposure mode Auto exposure
Exposure bias 0.00 ev
Exposure time 1/640 sec.
F number f/0.0 (actually, F22 or F16)
Focal length 50.0 mm
Focal length in 35mm 75 mm
ISO speed 200 (Forced)
Metering mode Center weighted average
CFA pattern 0x0200.0x0200.0x00.0x01.0x01.0x02
Custom rendered
White balance Auto

*"IMGP0101-2b-rsz1260-C1.jpg"*
[Probably a forsythia.  The blooms are so new that I am guessing.]
Partial EXIF
Software K100D Ver 1.02
Date and Time (2006 00:26:33) reset?
Image width 3040
Imae height 2024
Components per pixel 1
Planar configuration Chunky
Exposure program Aperture priority (actually "Program")
Scene type: Direct capture
Scene capture type Standard
Exposure mode Auto exposure
Exposure bias 0.00 ev
Exposure time 1/4000 sec. (at ISO200 and maybe F16? I was surprised.)
F number f/0.0 (actually, F22 or F16)
Focal length 50.0 mm
Focal length in 35mm 75 mm
ISO speed 200 (Forced)
Metering mode Center weighted average
CFA pattern 0x0200.0x0200.0x00.0x01.0x01.0x02
Custom rendered Normal Processing
White balance Auto


----------



## The Barbarian (May 10, 2018)




----------



## The Barbarian (May 10, 2018)




----------



## The Barbarian (May 10, 2018)




----------



## smithdan (Jun 10, 2018)

2 1/2 years along and lots of practice and the K S2 and I are finally becoming a team.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 10, 2018)

Very nice!!!! Oh, nice shots also. LOL


----------



## The Barbarian (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## VidThreeNorth (Jun 14, 2018)

I am still trying out the K100D that I mentioned above.  I do not know how long I will have it.  The lens used for this picture was the SMC Pentax-DA 1:3.5 - 5.6 18 - 55mm AL lens.  I am fairly sure that I used autofocus for this picture.  I was trying manual focus in a later set.

There are many small "traffic islands" throughout the Toronto.  Some of them have flowerbeds which are cared for by the city's Works department.  Many are surprisingly nice.  Of course if I step back or change the angle, you see trucks rolling by. . . .

"IMGP0160.PEF"
Partial EXIF:
K100D Ver. 1.02
Image width 3040
Image Height 2024
Components ver pixel 1
Planar configuration Chunky
Exposure Program Not defined
Subject distance Close view
Exposure time 1/250 sec.
F number f/10.0
Focal length 31.0 mm
Focal length in 35mm 46 mm
ISO speed 200


----------



## smithdan (Jun 25, 2018)

This weekend I was gifted a Zenit E with the 58mm Helios f2.   Internet research said that it was a fairly decent lens noted for characteristic "swirly"  bokeh.   Cranked it down front of the K S2 and came up with this.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jun 30, 2018)

Pentax KP  DA 18-55mm


----------



## The Barbarian (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Derrel (Jun 28, 2020)

Asahi-Pentax Super-Takumar 135mm f/3.5 in m42 thread on Canon 5D, Sept 21 2005. Watching mama nap. 27 months old.


----------



## smithdan (Jun 30, 2020)

...this early May in the playground down the street.
Pentax IQ Zoom120Mi  and FP4


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 28, 2020)

Chinese Lantern Festival Ft. Worth Arboretum


----------



## acparsons (Jul 29, 2020)

Here's a recent one from my Pentax 67. Sorry for the poor scan.


----------



## Joel Bolden (Sep 4, 2020)

I've all sorts of favorites, but the ones I have close at hand are from my K-70(tamron 70-300 tele-macro) I call "The Good Man", one from my PZ-1P(Lake Perez) using Kodak Pro100 using a 50-200 WR and one from my MX(Monarda) using Kodak Pro100 and a SMC 30-70 lens.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pez (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 21, 2020)

Shot at 4 a.m. with a Pentax LX in "available moon". Kodak P3200 film pushed to 12800 ISO and developed accordingly. Exposure (hand held) of 1/8th of a second at F2.5 with a Tamron 180mm F2.5 SP lens. Technically, one of the worst images I have ever had published, but one of the ones I am most proud of. The officer here was apprehending two suspects in a series of convenience store robberies in Talladega, Alabama.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 22, 2020)

I don't care at all about the technical failings.   This is the image of a lifetime for any photographer.   

The mix of fear and determination in the officer's face and posture, is contrasted by the man on the ground, looking at whatever it is the officer is facing.  

Just wonderful.  My congratulations and admiration to you.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 22, 2020)

The Barbarian said:


> I don't care at all about the technical failings.   This is the image of a lifetime for any photographer.
> 
> The mix of fear and determination in the officer's face and posture, is contrasted by the man on the ground, looking at whatever it is the officer is facing.
> 
> Just wonderful.  My congratulations and admiration to you.



Wow, thanks so much for your kind words. Much appreciated. I had a job interview with a guy who is now known for his failings as a photo editor in Florida, and he asked why I didn't use a flash and talked about the grain and all of the bad things in the image. My friend was the editor and wanted to know how the interview went (He wanted to hire me) and I told him thanks, but no-thanks. He asked me why and I told him I could not work under an idiot. Flash would get me killed in this situation. The photo editor was fired a few weeks after this and I assume they had just had enough of the stupidity that this guy had.


----------



## limr (Sep 22, 2020)

Huh. Forgot about this thread.




Hotel Empire by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Street food by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## pez (Sep 22, 2020)

Pixeldawg1 said:


> The Barbarian said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care at all about the technical failings.   This is the image of a lifetime for any photographer.
> ...


I agree- awesome shot! Back when the police carried 8 in. .357 magnums!


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 22, 2020)

pez said:


> Pixeldawg1 said:
> 
> 
> > The Barbarian said:
> ...



Yup. The officer here is named Leon and while most of the officers carried 9mm Glocks, He carried (I think) a S&W 357. more accurate and if you have to shoot, shoot for real. If I remember correctly, this was shot around 1989.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 22, 2020)

pez said:


> Pixeldawg1 said:
> 
> 
> > The Barbarian said:
> ...



Once again, thank you both. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 23, 2020)

Pixeldawg1 said:


> Shot at 4 a.m. with a Pentax LX in "available moon". Kodak P3200 film pushed to 12800 ISO and developed accordingly. Exposure (hand held) of 1/8th of a second at F2.5 with a Tamron 180mm F2.5 SP lens. Technically, one of the worst images I have ever had published, but one of the ones I am most proud of. The officer here was apprehending two suspects in a series of convenience store robberies in Talladega, Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197810



Wow this is great. Brings back some not so nice memories though. In the mid 70's during my newspaper years, our county finances didn't provide for a forensic photographer, so I occasionally  got called to assist on my end of the county.  One that still haunts my memory was documenting the crime scene of a man who'd been stabbed about a dozen times with a large butcher knife (still in his back).


----------



## pez (Sep 23, 2020)

smoke665 said:


> Pixeldawg1 said:
> 
> 
> > Shot at 4 a.m. with a Pentax LX in "available moon". Kodak P3200 film pushed to 12800 ISO and developed accordingly. Exposure (hand held) of 1/8th of a second at F2.5 with a Tamron 180mm F2.5 SP lens. Technically, one of the worst images I have ever had published, but one of the ones I am most proud of. The officer here was apprehending two suspects in a series of convenience store robberies in Talladega, Alabama.
> ...


His wife must have been somewhat peeved.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 23, 2020)

pez said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > Pixeldawg1 said:
> ...



Wasn't his wife, a gruesome perverted tale, that's best left in the past. Created a lot of fear in the community, as the butcher knife was one of a half dozen or so taken during a grocery store break in the night before.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 23, 2020)

Pixeldawg1 said:


> He asked me why and I told him I could not work under an idiot. Flash would get me killed in this situation. The photo editor was fired a few weeks after this and I assume they had just had enough of the stupidity that this guy had.



Or it might have gotten the officer killed.    At very least, it would have made your name mud with the police department, and rightly so.   You're right.   That editor was an idiot.


----------



## limr (Sep 23, 2020)

Some more of my favorites, since I've rediscovered this thread.

Zelda and Mrs. Parker glamor shots




Wistful Zelda by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Glaring Mrs Parker by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Sep 23, 2020)

The third cat




The Third Cat by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Sep 23, 2020)

Cliche but fun anyway




Feet by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Sep 23, 2020)

This one made it to the front cover of a book a friend of mine published




Bah Ram Ewe by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 23, 2020)

smoke665 said:


> Pixeldawg1 said:
> 
> 
> > Shot at 4 a.m. with a Pentax LX in "available moon". Kodak P3200 film pushed to 12800 ISO and developed accordingly. Exposure (hand held) of 1/8th of a second at F2.5 with a Tamron 180mm F2.5 SP lens. Technically, one of the worst images I have ever had published, but one of the ones I am most proud of. The officer here was apprehending two suspects in a series of convenience store robberies in Talladega, Alabama.
> ...



I hear ya. In small towns, the police rely on the news photographers for a bit of help, and I always gave it to them when asked. I DID have one "funny" experience... this 92 year old man was fishing and died where he sat, still holding his pole. The police asked me to assist with photos, which I gladly did, and when they took the fishing pole out of his hand, he had landed a small bass. One of the investigating officers looked at the other and said "well, there you go! He caught a fish and got so excited about it, he had a heart attack...". Everyone looked at him and said "genius, Sherlock...". pretty funny. For those of you who don't think this is too funny, you need to keep in mind that when people work under stressful conditions, it's their release valve.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 23, 2020)

pez said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > Pixeldawg1 said:
> ...



The guy being arrested? Sure. The officer's wife was quite proud of him and I actually made her a print of this and some out-takes as well. They are good people.


----------



## limr (Sep 23, 2020)

Handheld Spotmatic, y'all.




Smooth water by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 23, 2020)

limr said:


> Handheld Spotmatic, y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent and difficult to do. Great work!


----------



## limr (Sep 23, 2020)

Pixeldawg1 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Handheld Spotmatic, y'all.
> ...



Thanks! Placing the camera on the rock as a tripod was too low, so I got as braced as possible and made myself the tripod.


----------



## nparsons13 (Sep 29, 2020)

My wife and daughter swinging and singing at the playground, summer of 1974, taken with a Super Takumar 55mm f/2 on a Pentax S1a, probably using Ektachrome 64


 , and scanned with an Epson V500.


----------



## nparsons13 (Sep 29, 2020)

. . . and, more modern-day, a young great blue heron, Pentax DA* 300mm f/4 on Pentax K-5 IIs, June 2018.


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## dsingley (Nov 4, 2020)

Northern Michigan


----------



## pez (Jan 29, 2021)

From this morning, with KP + HD21mmLtd





I really like this lens, but I forget that I have it. So a while back I decided to keep it attached to one of my bodies to ensure it gets some love.


----------



## keythsea (Jan 30, 2021)

Q-10


----------



## joelbolden (Jan 31, 2021)

Three Mennonite children and friends on Lake Perez, Pennsylvania.  K-70/55-300 PLM.


----------



## pez (Feb 1, 2021)

Another with KP and HD DA21Ltd


----------



## Tiago C (Feb 22, 2021)

I always share this one taken with a Pentax K-70 and a Tokina lens from the 90s. Cropped.





Kestrel - Richmond Park by Tiago Cardoso, on Flickr


----------



## Tiago C (Feb 24, 2021)

Taken in Scotland with a Pentax K-70 and a Sigma 50-500 OS (awesome lens).





Reindeer in the wild in Scotland 2 by Tiago Cardoso, on Flickr


----------



## pez (Mar 15, 2021)

Morning contrails with HD21 Ltd and KP


----------



## wtlwdwgn (Mar 17, 2021)

Maybe not my favorite but a recent one. K-1 II and Irix 11mm f/4.



Western Heritage 1b- by Steve Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## cdd29 (Jun 30, 2021)

Taken last night, Pentax 645z w/ D FA 25mm, 830nm infrared filter.


----------



## Dale H. Cook (Jul 1, 2021)

This is from a couple of years ago but is currently still my favorite. I like to photograph covered bridges (quite rare in my area) and water-powered mills (not uncommon in my area). This photo of Mabry Mill on the Blue Ridge Parkway (the most photographed water-powered mill in the country) was shot in a mode that I call "artistic image" because in a realistic image the weathered gray wood looked too dull. Pentax K-70, Pentax-DA 18-270mm at 48mm, f9, ISO 5000, 1/160 sec, Hoya Sepia B filter, 21-Apr-2019.


----------



## cdd29 (Jul 13, 2021)

Pentaxians are a rare breed. Night shot w/ 645z.


----------



## cdd29 (Sep 28, 2021)

645z w/ 55mm


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## mrca (Oct 6, 2021)

My ME is on my desk  loaded.  I purchased it in 1979 and used it for 30 years.  Ran hundreds of rolls through it and it keeps on clicking.   Since I shoot nikon d850 professionally, the 1990's lenses and the zeiss and voigtlander lenses work on a couple of nikon film bodies.  So many cameras, so little time.


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 6, 2021)

wtlwdwgn said:


> Maybe not my favorite but a recent one. K-1 II and Irix 11mm f/4.
> 
> 
> 
> Western Heritage 1b- by Steve Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Warfarin (Oct 14, 2022)

Well I can finally post here.  Pentax PZ-1-P Fuji Superia Xtra 400.  I just got the camera so everything was shot on some auto mode to see if things were working.  Loved how they turned out.  This is going to be a normal body in the rotation.  


She found a log she couldn't get over


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 15, 2022)

@Warfarin welcome to the dark side. 



cdd29 said:


> there's other stuff out technilogically much more advanced and better suited for certain types of photography.



Seriously??? First off its bad form to run down another's equipment and I believe against forum rules.  I started with Pentax in the 60's. Over the years I never found anything equal to or superior in any way to Pentax for build quality, durability or capabilities. A K1000 in the hands of a skilled photographer will always trump a "technology fan" wannabe.

Pentax's target market are traditionalist, the backward/forward lens compatibility is a big part of that. I have early legacy glass that performs just as well today as it did when it came out, and the 5-axis IBIS sensor beats anything I've seen for stabilization. Pentax came out with a mirroless in 2011 that offered the same backward/forward compatibility on glass and it still failed to win over the die hard fan base. Pentax was the first to I introduce pixel shift and continues to improve on it. How about weather sealing, self leveling, ISO 1600000 (on board vs software generated), or the new SAFOX 13 autofocus system, and the list goes on. My K1-II and K3-II have never left me wanting more, but when they do you can bet it will be another Pentax.


----------



## cdd29 (Oct 15, 2022)

this was taken a few weeks ago at a local wildlife refuge at dawn. K-1ii, pixel shift


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 16, 2022)

cdd29 said:


> The K-1ii can't keep up. AF is fine, but at 4.5 fps, a shallow buffer and slow card write speeds, it's just too slow in that respect and often locks up as it sits there writing to the card



The only time I had any buffering issues was back in my early "spray and hope days". My shooting is more deliberate now. The only multiples I do now are over unders, pixel shift, and the occasional in camera HDR.

All things can be improved on but sometimes you get to a point of diminishing returns. Let's face it, the K1-ii is not likely to be a beginners camera, and advanced users don't necessarily like giving up control of the image. There's already several things in the sub menus that I don't use on a regular basis, and a few I've never used. 

Many years ago I dabbled in medium format film, and have thought about the 645z many times. If I were still doing much paid work it would most definately  be on my must have list, but at my age you only need so many toys at one time.


----------



## Warfarin (Oct 16, 2022)

My first digital camera was a Pentax ES1000.  It was horrible by todays standards but I loved it.  It's around here somewhere.  One of my grandkids got a hold of it about 7-8 months ago and haven't seen it since.  I have loved Pentax for a long time and have wanted to try their system.  First off the MZ series suck.  I like the interface but man are they weak.  I picked up 4 different models and so far 2 have broken.  The PZ-1-P I have feels like a tank and I see it working for the rest of my lifetime.  Also picked up a SFXn and have a Z-20 coming.  Let you know on the Z series.  That SFXn is one tank of a camera.  I will be taking it out soon and using it.  Feels like I could drive nails with it then take pictures of what I built without missing a beat.  I don't think I will totally jump ship but it will be fun hanging with the Pentaxians.  Will be looking at digital fairly soon. I know I wanted a *istD when they first came out.


----------



## cdd29 (Oct 19, 2022)

I'm sorry if I ruffled anyone's feathers as that wasn't my intent. Probably should have worded that better. Not knocking Pentax or anybody, just mentioning some things I'd like to see improved & actual issues I've had.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 19, 2022)

cdd29 said:


> I'm sorry if I ruffled anyone's feathers as that wasn't my intent. Probably should have worded that better. Not knocking Pentax or anybody, just mentioning some things I'd like to see improved & actual issues I've had.


No issue with me, as often happens with forum posts how you read it, and what was meant are sometimes two different things. All good on my end.

A little pixel shift with motion correction from the Smokies last Nov. Adobe is better at motion correction of Pixel Shift, but I find that using the Pentax's DU5 first to convert to a tiff, does a lot better job. Even with a breeze it came out sharp.


IMGP8896.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## pez (Oct 25, 2022)

smoke665 said:


> No issue with me, as often happens with forum posts how you read it, and what was meant are sometimes two different things. All good on my end.
> 
> A little pixel shift with motion correction from the Smokies last Nov. Adobe is better at motion correction of Pixel Shift, but I find that using the Pentax's DU5 first to convert to a tiff, does a lot better job. Even with a breeze it came out sharp.
> 
> ...


Looks great! I forget to use pixel shift.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 25, 2022)

pez said:


> Looks great! I forget to use pixel shift



Thank you. I take spells where I forget also. Then there are times when I choose not to because it can be almost to real.


----------



## Joel Bolden (Oct 25, 2022)

pez said:


> Looks great! I forget to use pixel shift.


I use Pixelshift(motion) constantly, Took these last week(two of many). In my case I find that using Affinity,photo does a nice job handling the editing part of



 it. The second shot was taken from a kayak, not the most stable platform to shoot from.


----------



## Joel Bolden (Oct 25, 2022)

I've several Pentax film Slr's, and all my Dslr's are Pentax, but the only film

 one with AF is my PZ-1p. It gets used in rotation with the others. Takes great photos. This one is from Christmas Day 2021. Freakin' freezing out; no problems.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 25, 2022)

Joel Bolden said:


> I use Pixelshift(motion) constantly, Took these last week(two of many). In my case I find that using Affinity,photo does a nice job handling the editing part of



Nice shots!!! Joel I'm pretty much convinced that no 3rd party editing software will handle motion correction in Pentax's Pixel Shift as well as the proprietary DU5. It's a free download from Pentax. The editing functions within are clunky and hard to use, so I first take the PS image in DU5 and convert to tiff, then edit as normal with LR. It takes a little longer (which is why I don't use PS as often), but to me the results are superior.


----------



## cdd29 (Oct 25, 2022)

Local theater being restored.


----------



## cdd29 (Oct 25, 2022)

Fishers, Indiana. K1ii w/ 28-70/2.8. Don't remember is this was pixelshift or not


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 26, 2022)

cdd29 said:


> theater being restored.



Nice! There must have been a "one size fits all" design for theaters during the period. We have one that's been under restoration with the same type sign for several years now (Pittman). They used to light it up every so often, but it's been dark for a few years now. I think the neon sign needs repairs and the donor interest has faded. Sad because I'd really like to shoot it in all its glory.

I was surprised last week to see construction activity at the other old theater in town. They've completely removed the facade down to brick. Not sure what the plans are for it. I took this one awhile back.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 26, 2022)

Joel Bolden said:


> I've several Pentax film Slr's, and all my Dslr's are Pentax, but the only filmView attachment 261238 one with AF is my PZ-1p. It gets used in rotation with the others. Takes great photos. This one is from Christmas Day 2021. Freakin' freezing out; no problems.



I like this one.


----------



## Joel Bolden (Oct 26, 2022)

Pokeweed Robin. My property 10/26/22. K3mk3/55-300PLM pixel shift.


----------



## Joel Bolden (Oct 27, 2022)

I still use my K-7, having set it up as a dedicated M42 mount camera.  Always loved the camera's color rendition;



 Sort of a Kodakcolor vs my K-70's Fujicolor difference. My K3mk3 pretty much does whatever I ask it to. Shot these pics of my neighbor's fall pasture yesterday using an M42 Vivitar f5.6 75-300mm lens. Kept the ISO at 200.


----------



## Warfarin (Nov 6, 2022)

Was out cutting firewood for the winter and took this shot.  Pentax MZ-7 Fuji Superia Xtra 400


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 30, 2022)

Printing Shop San Felipe de Austin


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 30, 2022)

Church at the Presidio, Goliad, TX


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 30, 2022)

Blue Angels buzzing The Colony, TX


----------



## cdd29 (Nov 30, 2022)

from a ren faire a month ago


----------



## Warfarin (Dec 1, 2022)

What camera, settings, film etc?


----------



## Warfarin (Dec 2, 2022)

Testing a SFX I picked up.  Used Fuji Superia Xtra 400.  Desaturated and cropped


----------



## Joel Bolden (Dec 2, 2022)

Feeding the ducks and geese. Pentax LX/Porta400/Cosina 28-200mm


----------



## cdd29 (Dec 3, 2022)

K-1ii w/ 31mm Limited. Godox flash & colored gels


----------



## smithdan (Dec 18, 2022)

Exploring the limits in terrible light.
Pentax MG,  SMC Pentax-A 50mm 1.7 @ f2, think around 1/30 sec,  TX 400 @1600,  D76 stock.


----------



## cdd29 (Dec 18, 2022)

a local bridge (we have a few fancy ones) K-1ii / 24-70/2.8


----------

